# Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one



## woodrow (Apr 22, 2009)

I like tough lights. Lights that could be used when the poop hits the fan...without too much worry about it giving out. I was amazed by some of the Torture Tests the Fenix T1 went through when it was launched. Fenix has launched this light as its "first" impact resistant light. (what was the T1 then???) I will not go into the internal impact resistance enhancements here... but I will try to show why this light should be able to be depended on...pretty much regardless of the mess you find your self needing it to get you out of.

First, a picture of how the light comes






I really like that Fenix is putting its lights in boxes not clamshell cases you have to cut into. Also, instruction manuals and warrenty cards are a nice touch. The light is long, but it fits the hand well, it will tailstand (when it is switched on) 





and it has one thing most Fenix lights have been missing...KURLING.





The light Does have teeth...it kind of reminds me of my old SF E2DL on Steroids. The teeth at the bezel are sharper than the teeth at the tail...but either end of this light could do damage to anything it strikes.






The fins on the tail do not make difficult to press the rear switch...as some people thought the fins on the T1 did. The switch sticks out 1/2 a mm out past them...but they still protect the switch. You cannot turn on the light by pushing it down on a flat surface. The best of both worlds in my opinion.





The light feels stout. Here is a picture with the tailcaps off to show the thickness of the body tube. The light on the right is the Olight M20...a great light in its own right...but not as tough as the TA30





The difference in thickness is easy to see. I have not had a 3x123a light that feels this stout in the hand since my SF M3 combat light...my favorite SF light ever...and this light does not have a bulb to break.

Operation of the light is pretty straight forward. The light has 4 settings: low, medium, high and strobe. Each can be immediately accessed with the light on or off. The ring is stiff and not U2 smooth...but it is not going to accidentially be knocked off the level you set it at either. 















The whole front of the light is sealed and the light is supposed to be water resistant to IXP8 standards. I am not going to do it with my light...but I am guessing it could be thrown against a brick wall...fall into a pretty deep puddle..and still be ok. I also like that the light's length makes it stick out both sides of the hand...and the light has enough mass so when walking with it at night...I feel like I always have a decent weapon in hand.

As to its beam...the slightly textured reflector gives decent throw...while providing a really smooth and wide spillbeam. The color is typical Q5 white.





The light's output is a little (figure 9 lumens vs. 6) brighter than the Olight M20 R2's on low, maybe 10 lumens lower than the M20's on medium...and High is hard to tell which light is brighter because of tint differences...The M20 might have it by a few lumens becuase of the R2...but they are close.

Here are a couple of beamshots with the target bush at 17 yards away. Camera is at 1.5sec at f/2.8 iso 64..wb is daylight. Sorry...have not replaced my tripod yet so these are handheld with the self timer on.

The Olight M20 R2 OP High








The TA30 High

So, to sum up the light.... The Fenix TA30 is a seriously stoutly built light...with a great UI that lets you select the level of output you want easily...even when off. The beam is smooth and the light will tailstand... great for busquit hunting at night since it can be used as a lantern. The light has good runtime thanks to its 3 batts. (hi is 225 L for 3.5 H, M is 60L for 25 H, Low is 9L for 115 H, Strobe is 230L for 7 hours...Fenix Specs)

As for rechargables...Fenix is saying 3.0 rcr123a's are recomended..but I would think two AW 17500's should be fine...I have not ordered any yet...but my AW 17670 fits in the light fine...but I have heard Ultrafire 17500's might be too wide)

The best thing about the light to me is simply that it is about the toughest feeling led light that I have owned. It could easily be used as a defensive tool against a person or a dog...and has a nice wide spill for night walks. 

I think Fenix has come up with another winner here...even better and tougher than the T1. And basically, that Is why if you like rugged lights.... I highly recommend you buy one. I got mine from the nice folks at Brightguy...but I also know Batteryjunction and 4Sevens carry them as well. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Nice review, thanks for sharing. 

You say that the ring is stiff, have you experienced a certain grittiness that others have reported?


----------



## woodrow (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

I would not say it is gritty...just more like the action of an AK47 than a Browning BAR.... It is not smooth... some what notchy...but very tactile. I still think it is a great way to control settings on a light...and It is about time it shows up in something other than the U2!


----------



## BurlyEd (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

The TA-30 comes with two o-rings, as pictured. The smaller one is presumably for the tail cap, but what is the larger one for? I can not twist the head off.

I used gloves with rubber surfaces to turn the brightness selector the first few times. I also used them to protect my hands from the cleats as well to provide more traction when *trying *to further disassemble the light.

I cannot stick the thick lanyard string through the hole in the tail cap, either. I had to use a small split ring. 

I tried to measure the power usage with 3 cheap primaries:
Hi = .47 amps x 8.22 volts = 3.86watts
Med = .06a x 8.22v = .49w
Low = .01a x 8.22v = .08w ?
I think my meter is not up to the job.
Has anyone else posted power readings?

I do not see any signs or PWM strobing at any level.

I have ordered a pair of 17500's, I hope they fit.

Batteries - The Photon Shop:
http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/page32.htm
says:
"Power is provided by three CR123 lithium batteries, a power source that not only delivers great output but, just as importantly for use in the field, excellent runtime without a battery change. The TA30 can also use rechargeable CR123 batteries (16340) for regular hunting and general use to keep running costs to an absolute minimum."
 and
"Uses three 3V CR123A batteries (lithium, resistant to freezing temperatures). Can also use three 16340 rechargeable CR123 lithium batteries (3 or 3.7v)"

Can anyone confirm this? I have already destroyed a SAIK SA8 with rechargeables - I do not want to destroy my TA30!

If anyone had tried using anything other than 3v primaries in a TA30, I would like to hear about it. And whether anything went .


----------



## Chao (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Nice review Woodrow, the TA3's hot spot and corona look bigger than the M20 w/OP, and still has nice throw, I think both lights have similar throw in high level, great!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Like so many lights without a clip, the TA30 easily rolls off a table and drop tests itself. I had mine land face first on a hard tile floor, it took a hit on one of the teeth on the bezel. It works fine, has a slight dent on one of the 'fins'.

I'm curious about the rechargeables myself but will let someone else be the point man on this issue.


----------



## Ritch (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Thanks for the nice review. As I'm looking for a powerful medium sized flashlight, I am quite interested in the TA30. The UI seems to be pretty useful. Hopefully the bezel teeth are not too sharp, I don't want to get perforated coat pockets.

> richard


----------



## Patriot (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Nice review! The TA30 appears to have a very nice tint. I'll be watching for more on this light.


----------



## Stephan_L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Hi Woodrow, 

thank you for the review. 

It looks like Fenix made once again a great light. I have some questions about the TA30, which you did not mention in your review. Maybe you can give me some information about: 

*size*: Fenix-store says: 200mm - well I that seems pretty long at first. Would you be able to make a foto while holding the light in your hand? I would like to see if you can use the selector-ring and, without moving the hand, use the tailcap-switch (one-handed operation is one vital aspekt for me!). 

*strobe*: I know, there are people who love it or people who hate it! I don't want a discussion why or why not - since there is one on CPF already. I like the strobe and would like to know the frequency! If you can't measure it, maybe you can compare it to a Fenix PD30 (15 Hz) or any other strobing light where you know strobe-frequency. 

*tailcap switch*: Is it a forward-clicky or a reverse-clicky? Is there a clear pressure point to overcome for the click? Is there good and easy access to the switch while wearing gloves (thin leathergloves and thick wintergloves)? 

Thank you for answering my questions. 


Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## woodrow (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Thanks for the comments everyone. This has been a fun light to play with. Im not gonna, but I really want to throw it at something just to see what the impact would do to the target...im pretty sure the light would be fine.

BurlyEd, thanks for the power readings. I look forward to hearing if your 17500's fit. I will buy some AW 17500's on Fri or Sat. The Big extra Oring is also curious to me...since the head of the light does not come off. Pretty funny they included it.

Stephan_L, the light is long, right about 8" Sorry I forgot to take a pic holding it, but the front sticks out of my hand by a little over 3 inches..and the rear..a little over a inch. It is VERY hard to move the selector ring with the hand that is holding the light...but easy with two . I do not have the equipment to measure strobe freq... I wonder if Fenix lists it on its specs... As for the switch-sorry forgot to mention it in the review-It is a forward clicky with lockout with a 1/8 turn counter clockwise. The switch gives plenty of preasure...nice if you want only momentary without an accidental full on...and the click point is deep into the press. Hope that helps.


----------



## TodToh (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

According to your picture between M20 and TA30
,it seems that TA30 has wider and brighter spill beam. Right?


----------



## 1996alnl (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Excellent review, thanks for the hard work.
I appreciate the beamshots too.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*



TodToh said:


> According to your picture between M20 and TA30
> ,it seems that TA30 has wider and brighter spill beam. Right?


 
Thats a good question...to my eyes it is too close to tell.

I don't think I could say based on my vision that the TA30's spill is any brighter than the M20's...just wider. I do like that its beam is a little smoother than the Olight's and it does not show the slightly off center cree ring my Olight does. But the Olight has a great beam and I like its slightly warmer color. If my Olight's led was centered...I honestly do not know which beam I would like better. Both are very good.


----------



## TodToh (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Thank You


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Nice review and interesting comparison.
Thanks.


----------



## 1 what (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Another "Thanks". It's a while since I purchased a new light but I'm starting to get "itchy" again.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Nice review!

So far I've measured runtime with 3xRCR123 and they scored around 80 minutes. With three Panasonic CR123 I've got around 3 hours of full brightness in turbo mode. :twothumbs 

Unfortunatelly I've accidentaly deleted data for these runtimes so I'll have to measure them again :scowl: 

I have two Ultrafire 17500, but they don't fit because they are too wide. Waiting for AWs now...


----------



## BurlyEd (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Wait - you used 3xRCR123s in a TA30 and no ! Good news.
Does Fenix have anything to say about using rechargeables?

Ultrafire 17500 does not fit. Disappointing.
I'll see if I can use mine with a sleeve in some 3xAAA powered lights.

Could you elaborate on the 3xRCR123 usage, please?
And the AW 17500s. - when you get them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

I've seen somewhere that TA30 supports voltage up to 14.5V so I wasn't afraid doing a test with them


----------



## E9th (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

This is my 1st post here. Been lurking for a while, waiting for a chance to offer something constructive.

First, thanks Woodrow. A well-written review is a pleasure to read.

Second, about the lanyard: I tried using insulated #24 wire to loop the lanyard through the mounting hole. No go, even with pliers. Bare #24 worked fine. But since the TA30 only has one hole, the lanyard cord had to loop over the end of the tailcap, and the light wouldn't tailstand. So instead I wrapped a little ring of the _insulated_ wire around the cord loop, tucked it up between the tailcap sidewall and the switchboot (it clears with room to spare), and voila! a working lanyard on a light that will tailstand (only when switched on).


----------



## woodrow (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*



E9th said:


> This is my 1st post here. Been lurking for a while, waiting for a chance to offer something constructive.
> 
> First, thanks Woodrow. A well-written review is a pleasure to read.
> 
> Second, about the lanyard: I tried using insulated #24 wire to loop the lanyard through the mounting hole. No go, even with pliers. Bare #24 worked fine. But since the TA30 only has one hole, the lanyard cord had to loop over the end of the tailcap, and the light wouldn't tailstand. So instead I wrapped a little ring of the _insulated_ wire around the cord loop, tucked it up between the tailcap sidewall and the switchboot (it clears with room to spare), and voila! a working lanyard on a light that will tailstand (only when switched on).


 
Welcome to CPF! Thanks for posting a way to get the lanyard to work...while still allowing the light to tailstand. I had not attempted to attatch a lanyard yet... but I would not want to loose the lights tailstanding ability. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TodToh (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

I use 3xAW123 for a few day with no problem.


----------



## jeroen (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

I have used 2 x AW 17500 1100 mAh protected Li-ion's; no need to remove the plastic wrapping, they fit easily and provide enough power. 

I have also inserted 2 x Varta 2500 mAh Ni-Mh AA batteries which fitted but did not provide a high enough voltage to use it on full power. 

But the light will work on 2 x AA in case of an emergency.

Grtz,

Jeroen


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*



jeroen said:


> I have also inserted 2 x Varta 2500 mAh Ni-Mh AA batteries which fitted but did not provide a high enough voltage to use it on full power.
> 
> But the light will work on 2 x AA in case of an emergency.



The light needs 4 volt for full output.


----------



## BurlyEd (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

I just received the Ultrafire 17500s. They are too fat.
Next I tried 2 eneloops and 2 alkalines - Modes = low, low, low and low strobe.
Then I tried 2 14500s: All modes work normally.


----------



## DreamCrusher (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

Anyone know if the remote tape switch for the TK series fits the TA30? If not, since this is designed to be mounted on a long arm, and that's what I plan on using it for, does Fenix have a remote tape switch in the works for this light?


----------



## woodrow (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review + pics/beamshots & why you should seriously consider buying one*

jirik_cz just posted a graph in the Led section where the TA30 ran a little over 3 hours with flat regulation on primaries...and 2 hours with Flat Regulation on 2xAW 17500's. That makes me happy indeed.

I also have noticed that the TA30 does not get as warm to the touch with extended use as some of my other cree lights.


----------



## sideshowandy (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TA30 Review & Pila S150's*

just bought a TA30 (nice...) and have discovered that it will work quite happily on an old couple of Pila S150's I had lying around.

the diameter of the batteries makes for a snug fit (the inner S150 will need to be extracted with a gentle shake/tap on plam of hand...)

the length of 2 X S150 is greater than 3 x 123 but the spring seems to handle this Ok, tailcap just needs a little more pressure than normal to screw back on

hope this benefits someone out there


----------

